# Natural Progression of Camera Bodies. Type Your story below.



## RLPhoto (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm curious as photographers, Over the years we own different camera bodies and Like to see the progression.

My progression

1999 - My grandfather gave me my Minolta Maxxum AF 35mm Camera W/ 50mm 1.8 & Yashica MAT-124G

2002 - Sold my Yashica and saved cash for a beat-up used Hassleblad 501CM w/ 85mm Zeiss 2.8.

2005 - Bought a old minolta flatbed scanner & A canon 10D w/50mm 1.8. Lightly ventured into 4x5 viewcamera's for landscapes. (mostly not my equipment)

2008 - Sold my Minolta scanner, Hassleblad, Canon 10D. Purchased a Rebel XSI, bought 5Dc, 10-22mm, 50mm 1.4, and 135L

2010 - Broke XSI CPS trade for 7D. Bought 50L

2012 - Sold 5Dc, Bought 5D3 and 24L II.

*Future* - Sell 7D and 10-22mm, Purchase 5D4

Thats Where I Am Now. Lets hear you story! ;D


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 30, 2012)

Inherited by fathers love for photography and acquired a Nikkorex 35mm SLR in 1974
Bought my first 35mm SLR body, Konica TC in 1975.
First digital camera purchased re 1995 Sony FS-1
Then first Canon G2 in 1999
Then onto 60D, 10D, 30D, 40D, 50D, 1D ii, 1DS ii, 60D and now:

5D3, 1D4, and 7D.

Will sell the 7D hopefully soon and will wait for a larger MP body, whatever that is. One body for sports, one for landscape and archt.

Don't ask me about lenses. My goal is to own all the Canon lenses at least once. Mind you, not ALL at once, but to have the pick of the litter. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2012)

1982-1992: Pentax K1000 film SLR

1993-2001: Olympus 35mm P&S 

2001-2004: Olympus C960Z (1 MP P&S)

2004-2009: Olympus C765UZ (4 MP superzoom P&S)

October 2009: bought Rebel T1i

March 2010: bought EOS 7D (sold T1i)

October 2010: bought EOS 5D Mark II

March 2012: preordered EOS 1D X

July 2012: received EOS 1D X (sold 5DII)

As for lenses...that would take too long to chronicle. 

Ok, I had a little time...

Oct 2009: bought EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS and EF 85mm f/1.8
Dec 2009: bought EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS *onset of L-disease
Jan 2010: bought EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
bought EF 200mm f/2.8L II (used)
Feb 2010: bought EF 300mm f/4L IS (used)
Mar 2010: bought EF 1.4x II Extender (used)
bought EF 100-400mm (sold 300/4L IS)
Apr 2010: bought EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II (sold 200/2.8L II)
May 2010: bought EF 24-105mm f/4L IS (used)
June 2010: bought EF 85mm f/1.2L II (sold 85/1.8 )
July 2010: bought EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS (used)
Oct 2010: bought MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro (used)
bought EF 24-105mm f/4L IS (with 5DII kit, sold used copy)
sold 70-300 DO
bought TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II
Nov 2010: bought EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II (sold EF-S 10-22mm)
Dec 2010: bought EF 35mm f/1.4L
bought EF 135mm f/2L
May 2011: bought EF 2x II Extender (used)
Feb 2012: bought EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS (used)
Apr 2012: sold EF-S 17-55mm
July 2012: received EF 40mm f/2.8 'pancake'
Aug 2012: preordered EF 600mm f/4L IS II
bought EF 1.4x III Extender (sold 1.4x II)
Oct 2012: received EF 600mm f/4L IS II
bought EF 2x III Extender (sold 2x II)


----------



## prjkt (Oct 30, 2012)

In terms of SLRs I'm a big of a newbie

2005: receive 350D
Mid 2009: break 350D, buy 450D
NYE 2009: receive second-hand 400D as a gift (backup body)
2011: buy 600D, sell 400D, relegate 450D to backup/ girlfriend
2012: order 6D

Lenses: 28-135, 50mm 1.8, 28mm 2.8 (no AF anymore), 40mm 2.8,
Tokina 11-16 2.8, Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC, Sigma 70-200 2.8 OS


----------



## curtisnull (Oct 30, 2012)

1975 - Kodak 126
1978 - Minolta XG1
1980 - Nikon F3HP
80's - Several other Nikon's - FM, FE, FM2, FE2, FA
1985 - Hasselblad 500CM
1992 - Camerz Classic Long Roll Camera
1996 - Nikon something autofocus (I can't remember)
1998 - (2) Nikon F5's
2000 - Nikon D1
2001 - (4) Nikon D1h's
2002 - Nikon D100
2004 - (2) Canon 1D Mark II's - Sold all my Nikon stuff
2004 - Canon 20D
2007 - Canon 50D
2010 - Canon 7D
2011 - Canon 5D Mark II
2012 - Canon 5d Mark III
2012 - Canon 1Dx

Wow, that's a lot of cameras over the years. Don't ask me to list the lenses. I'm not sure my memory is that good.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 30, 2012)

cameras goes something like this... 

Parents semi-manual Canon film camera>Kowa 66>Toyo View 4x5>bronica 645>Canon Rebel G (rebel G during the medium and large format days as well)>Canon 10D>30D>50D>7D>5d2>5d3... Still have the 7d, bronica 645 and 5d3. This is the cameras I personally owned... not including cameras/brands I've shot with and or used professionally. 

Lenses are way to many and confusing to list but in a nutshell the general progression went from cheap budget lenses from canon, tokina and sigma, and now progressed to my lens collection now.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 30, 2012)

Approx. 1982 Zenith 11 as Christmas present (still own it).
Around 1985, I yearned for either Nikon or Minolta, then eventually considered an Olympus, but ended up concentrating on career instead.
October(ish) 2007 400D, returned to photography after along gap. Considered Nikon D90 and 40D, they felt better in my hand, but I went for the lower cost option, plus I could use my old M42 screwmount lenses as a low cost option for additional lenses, which I couldn't do with Nikon.
August 2008, outgrew 400D and progressed to 40D, sold 400D to my Dad.
October 2009, got 7D, kept 40D as backup.
May 2010, got 5D MkII for landscapes, kept 7D for wildlife and sold 40D.
June/July 2012, got 5D MkIII, sold 5D MkII.

In between times, I also bought a secondhand EOS 3, probably around two or three years ago, to play around with slide, expecially Fuji Velvia.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 30, 2012)

Grew up with my Dad's MF no name camera until it broke.
Had a Polaroid 420 as well.

Things got a bit more real in 1978:

Vivitar XV-1 (used this in initial darkroom training at Photographic and Reprographic Arts based Magnet High School)
Nikon EM
Canon Digital Rebel 300D
Canon T2i
Canon Elan 7
Canon 7D
Canon 5D3


----------



## nonac (Oct 30, 2012)

Can't remember the dates, and don't want to dig through documents to figure them out!

Polaroid Instant Camera, can't remember the model #

Canon AE-1 Program

Canon T-50

Canon T-70

Canon EOS 3

Canon 40d

Canon 5d Mk III


----------



## TexasBadger (Oct 30, 2012)

1972 Kodak Instamatic

1974 Canon F1 (sold it when Canon Changed FD mount to plastic)

1984 Nikon F2as (hated it compared to F1)

1989 sold all equipment for financial reasons.

2003 Elan7 w/ 85 1.8 (still have both)

2004 28 1.8 (still have)

2005 5DC (still have)

2007 70-200 2.8L (still have)

2008 24-70 2.8 L (still have)

2011 135 2.0 L (still have)
2011 G12 (still have)
2011 50 1.8 II (still have)

2012 5D3 ( still have)


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 30, 2012)

1992: Canon QL17 G-3 (Got it from my mom)
1995: Sold it
1997 - 2012: P&Ss
2012: Canon T3 (Sold it right after getting 7D), 7D, 20D (Bought it for experiment purpose), 30D (Exchange 20D for this, same purpose), 5D Mark III

Lenses: 16-35mm f/2.8II, 24-105mm f/4, 50mm f/1.4, and 70-200mm f/2.8II
Lighting & Flash: 580EX II, YN-160s (2)
Filters: Hoya, B+W, and bunch of Cokin P
Tripods: Manfoto and Dolica Proline

Now, you can tell how much I have spent in just 2012  Wonder where I am now if I did not get a good price on Canon T3 kits from Staples (~$315 after price matched with Frys and coupon)... still using P&S, i would guess


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 31, 2012)

As I recall my first "real" camera was purchased when I was around 19 years old. I probably had a Kodak Intstamatic before that. Remember flash cubes? I guess from that you can guess my age.

Miranda G
Nikon F2 Photomic
Nikkormat EL
Nikon FE
Linhof Kardan Color 4 X 5
Hasselblad 500C
Canon EOS 1N RS
(2) Canon EOS 1N
Canon EOS 3
Canon EOS 1V HS
Canon EOS 20D
Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Canon EOS 7D
Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Canon EOS 1D X


----------



## yjchua95 (Oct 31, 2012)

13 years old (2008): Ventured into photography with a Nokia N96.
15 years old (2010): Got my first camera, a EOS 500D with 18-55mm.
3 months later: Bought a Tamron 18-270mm, been using it ever since.
September 2010: Relegated 500D to backup, got a 60D because the 500D was too limiting.

2011: Got a 7D from my dad, rarely use it except for birding. Also bought a 55-250mm and a 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro

2012: Dad gave me his 5D Mk3 and 1Dx because he was too busy with his work (a bit too heavy for my taste though, these two cameras). Also bought a 10-22mm for my 60D.

Now: Just got all his telephoto primes because work was keeping my dad busy.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 31, 2012)

Early 1960s: got a bakelight plastic Agfa box camera handed down from my Granddad;

Mid 1960s: Started borrowing my Dad's cameras. I remember a Twin Lens Reflex, a Tesina and a Minox, but there were others as well. Started developing and printing pictures with my Dad.

Late 1960s: Bought my first SLR, a Konica. First SLR ever with autoexposure. Eventually got a 20mm, 135mm and 300mm. All cheap off-brands. Most used a pre-set aperture ring.

Mid-1970s: Got a job at a small daily newspaper and bought a Canon F1, AT-1 as second body and Canon 24mm, 35mm, 50mm, 135mm and Vivitar 100-300 zoom. Eventually bought a Canon 200 mm 2.8. Kept that kit through three kids, two marriages and several career changes. Lack of a darkroom, raising kids and job responsibilities meant little photography other than trips and birthdays. 

2000s: Got divorced for second time, bought a Rebel xTi as first digital camera. 

Got married again. Bought 7D shortly after it came out. Accumulated a variety of lenses and other equipment since then.


----------



## rpt (Oct 31, 2012)

1967 my dad handed me a Lubital Twin reflex camera he had received from a friend (like the on on my profile photo)
1982 Canon AE1 with 50mm 1.8, 80-200 and Soligor 28-80 and a vivitar flash
1987 burglars destroy my Lubital :'(
1999 Olympus 340 P&S
2004 gifted a Canon 300D with 18-55
2007 bought 100-400
2012 bought 5D3, 24-105, 40mm and 600EX-RT


----------



## WSMyles (Oct 31, 2012)

_<mumble!>_ My mother's Leica Rangefinder
_<mumble>_ Bought my first SLR - just-released Minolta AF 7000 (aka Maxxum), 24mm f2.8, 35-70mm f4, 70-210mm f4 "beercan." After a few too many snap-happy weekends (20+ 36-exp films) it was mothballed, to save my aching hip-pocket nerve! The 'keeper' rate on this camera was astonishing.

*1999 *(Sony DCR-TRV900E - video)

*2003 *Canon IXUS 400 - great little camera; still have it, still use it occasionally (keep it in the car)

*2008 *Canon 30d / 17-85 IS USM because I needed a half-decent camera *now *and the 5D2 was too late; compromise camera ought 2nd-hand with the intent of replacing it with a 5d2 - which quickly turned out to be a white elephant due to AF issues and the price.

*2011/2 *(Sony HDR CX130E - video) To simplify my workflow - mini-DV is a hassle, SD cards mount right up  With no '5d mark 3' available at the time - again - Canon left me high and dry. Again.

*2012 *Would have a 5d3, 24-70 II and 70-200 IS II if Canon Australia weren't gouging the Aussie market. Every dollar they jack up the local price actually costs $1.16 to the Oz customer. We do not get the "rebates" that Canon offer to their US customers either.

I've also looked into buying a Sony A33/35/37/57 body to mount the old Minolta glass on. It seems a terrible waste to have that Leica-designed glass gathering dust - but the AF is soooo slooooooow, I suspect it'll be wasted money. The negatives (and 8x10 prints) from the Minolta are amazingly sharp, with wonderful bokeh (especially from the beercan). The beercan is a bit 'slow' for the dog sports though, at f4 in fading light. Even if it was great for Formula1 in very bright sunlight 

I am one of those sitting right on the fence right now - the 5d3 kit is well over my budget, and I'm not about to invest in more glass for the 30d until I know what 'system' I'll end up with. So Canon get 100% of nothing, instead of 80% of a lot!

(I know I'm not alone in that sentiment, either!)

So I might end up with just an EF 70-300 (non-L) or a 70-200 F4 USM and wait a few more years with my 30d 
A friend has trouble getting enough light with a 7D/70-300L doing the same things I plan to do.
Why invest a boatload of cash in a compromise? I vote with my wallet.

Yes, I've considered a 5d2 *and* a 7d as well... but it ends up costing the same or more than a 5d3 (no rebates here!)
Nikon prices here for the equivalent are comparable, so it's a wash vs 5d3 - so I'd choose Canon on that basis for the glass.

In about a month or less, I'll give up trying entirely and wait another year or two.


----------



## pj1974 (Oct 31, 2012)

A post like this was started before... might've been on another forum... but thankfully I had a copy of the text.  So here goes:

*1979 - 1995 * Yashica film camera - when my parents let me use theirs 
*1995 - 1999 * Olympus film camera - (I gave it away in about 2004 after not using it since 1999)
*1999 - 2000 * Kodak digital P&S (an early digital camera - used at work, occasionally took home)
*2000 - 2001 * Fuji F40i P&S (I gave it to friends who wanted a compact digital P&S, I wanted something with optical zoom)
*2001 - 2003 * Fuji 6800 P&S (zoom mechanism failed - but many photos in the meantime) 
*2003 - 2005 * Fuji F60z P&S (a child broke it - but many photos in the meantime)
*2005 - present * Canon 350D (works faithfully. Taken about 100k photos. Weaknesses: AF, low light, poor handling, viewfinder)
*2009 - present * Canon 7D (a great body, awesome handling camera. Produces good quality images).
*The future...* maybe a 7Dmk___ in the meantime I enjoy photography a lot 

I have several lenses from ultra-wide angle to telephoto zoom, macro, walk-around, etc.

Cheers.... 8)

Paul


----------



## littlepilotdude (Oct 31, 2012)

January 2012- Stumble into photography with:

Canon Rebel T3/1100d w/ 18-55

August 26, 2012- 

Purchase a 5D Mark II w/ 24-105
(gave Rebel to my dad)


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 31, 2012)

Before 2008, I would NEVER spend over $200 on camera.

Sep 2008==> 40D + 17-55 f2.8 IS (borrowed from a friend. My wife and I welcomed our 1st child. All pictures were shot in "GREEN MODE or P=professional mode" ;D

------------------------------------------------------------------
SPENDING STARTED FROM HERE:

Late 2008==> 40D + 17-55 f2.8 IS (bought this set for $1000)

2009==> Bought 580EX II + 50mm f1.4

2010 ==> sold 40D
==> bought 60D
==> bought 70-200 f2.8 IS mrk I (USED)
==> bought 28mm prime

2011 ==> sold 60D
==> sold 28mm prime
==> sold 580EX II
==> sold 70-200 f2.8 IS mrk I
==> bought 5D II + 24-105
==> bought 70-200 f2.8 IS II(x-mas special from BH, $400 off)
==> bought 3 different copies of 24-70 f2.8 mrk I - ALL SOFT, returned all 3.

2012 ==> sold 5D II
==> sold 24-105
==> sold 50mm f1.4
==> bought 5D III (YES...it was $3500 from 1st patch, light- leak is included )
==> bought 16-35 f2.8 II 
==> bought 24-70 II
==> THINKING ABOUT 50L THIS X-MAS

FUTURE: Waiting for the new 100-400


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Started with an old Argus Rangefinder.......

Then, 2 different Eos film bodies
A Nikon Advantax film body
Finally, a Rebel XTI then a 50d and....
Now a 5d mkiii


----------



## knkedlaya (Oct 31, 2012)

In short:
1998 - 2008 -> Canon Rebel G
2008 - 2009 -> Panasonic Lumix - PS(do not remember the model)
2009 - 2010 -> Xsi, kits + tamron 90mm
2011 - now -> 7D + 100 2.8L IS
2011 - now -> 230HS as secondary camera for family outings.

In detail:
1998 - 2008 -> Canon Rebel G. Still have it. Really liked it and made loads of images.
While visiting Canada in 2008, my wife bought Panasonic Lumix(it was a PS, do not remember the model). I used Rebel G and Lumix for a month and fell in love with Lumix. I liked the flexibility of digital camera. So I stopped using my Rebel and used Lumix till 2009. I started feeling that the flexibility of the Lumix was limited only to digital vs Roll. I couldnt control lot of parameters that I was able to in Rebel G. Arrival of my kid was the "reason " to upgrade to digital SLR and I moved to Canon XSi. Bought kit lenses too. That was a good jump for me. Bought Tamron 90mm and rarely used kit lenses after that. In 2010 my XSi and Tamron 90mm broke almost at the same time. So one more round of upgrade . Bought 7D and Canon 100mm 2.8L IS. 7D and 100mm was very bulky for family tours, So bought Canon 230 HS IS as secondary camera. My current thinking is no plans to upgrade to a new body till 7D works, but you never know.


----------



## noncho (Oct 31, 2012)

Well...

2005 - Old 2mp compact camera with broken display - I liked the photography.
2006 - Canon A430 - wow display, autofocus and zoom 
2007 - Canon SX100 - I needed manual options.
2008 - Canon SX110
2010 - Canon 500D - you can even use your viewfinger 
2011 - Canon 60D - one level up, good improvement.


----------



## RC (Oct 31, 2012)

*SLRs*
1981 - Olympus OM10 w/ 50 1.8 (those of you old enough and in the US should recall those Cheryl Tieggs comercials)
1983 - Olympus OM2n w/50 1.4 (love photography, learning a lot--must have a manual camera, sold the OM10)
1985 - Olympus OM4 (very cool, built in spot meter--must have camera.)
1990s - mostly absent from photography, married, kids, work--life is hectic. 
2000s - life is more hectic, teenage girls, need an escape must get back into photography. Sold all film gear.
2010 - 7D (was actually waiting for the 60D to be announced [which is how I found this site], disappointed in 60D specs, ordered 7D.)
2010 - Canon AE-1 Film camera for my daughter's photography class
2012 - 5D Mk III (about 36 hrs ago)


*Point N Shoot*
Olympus Stylus Zoom
Minolta something - hated it
Canon APS - needed a tiny camera for mountain biking
2000 - Canon A20 (first digital)
2005 - S80
2012 - S100

First ever camera, great grandfather gave me a Kodak Brownie, never found any film for it. Graduated to a Vivitar 110 with "flip flash"


----------



## Cannon Man (Oct 31, 2012)

EOS 450D 2009
EOS 5D Mark II 2009
EOS 1D Mark IV 2010


----------



## magic koala (Oct 31, 2012)

Before my little niece was born, all I had were small point and shoots and didn't think too much of photography. But All that changed.

2009 Canon XSi (still use as backup)
2010 Canon G11 (currently on permanent loan to brother)
2010 Canon 7D (still in use)
2010 Canon T2i (gave to my brother)
2011 Canon 300 HS (broke after one day, infamous lens error, returned)
2011 Canon S95 (got it after going cheap with 300 HS)
2011 Canon 5DMK2 (sold it this year)
2012 Canon 5DMK3

5DMK3 is probably the camera which has impressed me the most. I love the speed of the 7D but the image quality bothers me at the higher ISOs in low light. I liked the 5DMK2 but I still had to bring the 7D if I wanted to shoot fast action. Now I have the 5DMK3 and it does everything I want it to do. My sentimental favorite is the Canon XSi. I just like the colors that come out of it. I used it as a backup to a backup on a wedding shoot two weeks ago. I mounted a 100mm f/2 on it and shot at 5:30 pm (light was perfect). Nobody could tell the difference between the XSi/100mm f/2 and the 5DMK3/135mm f/2 pics.


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 31, 2012)

From the 80's I still have an A-1 and a T70 plus some lenses, for the rest I can even supply dates:

2007 40D and 24-105mm
2008 50D and 17-40mm
2009 7D and 70-200mm f2.8 IS plus 2x Mark II teleconverter
2011 50mm f1.2 and 14mm f2.8 Mark II
2012 5D Mark III and 1D-X, 100mm f2.8 IS macro and 180mm macro, 85mm f1.2 Mark II, 17mm TS-E and 24mm f1.4 Mark II


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 1, 2012)

My most memorable bodies (all dates approximate):

1970: Kodak Instamatic
1974: Used school's Yashica Mat-124G for a year
1974: Argus C3 (very used)
1975: Canon FTb-n black body (my sentimental favorite)
1975: Rollie 35 (the "Elph" of the 35mm before Minox got into the game)
1979: Mamiya 645 1000s
1980: Canon AE-1 (got 3 of these as refurbished cameras)
1982: Polaroid SX-70
1985: Canon FTb-n (used silver body)
1990: Canonet G-III QL17 (got 2 of these silent shutter wonders)
1995: Canon Rebel G
2000: Kodak 2mp (first digital)
2003: Canon G3
2006: Canon Rebel XT
2011: Canon 60D
2012: Canon 7D

Plus, there have been a handful of point-n-shoot 35mm rangefinders and digitals throughout the years.


----------



## Act444 (Nov 1, 2012)

Cameras without a line through them I still own & use
Camera phones not included

1994 - my first camera (as a gift) plastic Kodak fixed-lens film camera
1997 - Olympus P&S film camera - I don't remember the model #, but I just remember shutter lag being tremendously long
2000 - Canon G1 (first digital camera)
2005 - Canon SD550
2008 - Canon SD950IS
2010 - Canon Rebel T2i
2011 - Canon 60D
2012 - Canon 5D Mark III


----------



## Patrick (Nov 1, 2012)

1982 - Pentax P30 (28-80 and 80-200 zooms)
1983 - Pentax ME Super

1985 - Canon T-90 (24/28/50/85/135 28-80 and 70-210 lenses)
1985 - Canon AE1 Program (backup body)

1986 - Bronica ETRS with 75mm lens

1989 - Canon EOS 1 (28/50/85/135 and 70-210 lenses)
1992 - Canon EOS 10QD (backup body)

Various digital P&S

2007 - Fuji S100fs (hybrid/bridge camera with 28-400 equalling lens on a small sensor)

2012 - Canon EOS 60D and 15-85mm lens


----------



## Alex (Nov 1, 2012)

2002 - Fuji S5000
2009 - Coolpix s8000
2011 - Borrowed a 5D MKII off my girlfriend
2011 - Canon 7D 
2011 - Canon 5D MKII ( 2 months later )
2012 - Canon 1DX


----------



## instaimage (Nov 1, 2012)

This is a great one! Fun to see what people have... and have come from.

1991 Canon AE-1
2002 (late) Canon 1D (started photo business...)
2005 Canon 1D Mk2 (2)
2007 Canon 30D (2)
2009 Canon 7D
2010 Canon 7D (another), Canon 60D
2012 Canon 5D3 (2), Canon 1DX (2)


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 1, 2012)

1999 - Nikon FM (HS photography class)
2002 - Sony P71 P&S
2006 - Canon SD600
2010 - Canon XT
2011 - Canon XTi
2012 (Feb) - Canon 30D (also picked up an S90)
2012 (Sep) - Canon 5D


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Nov 1, 2012)

1988-1995 - Cheap film camera, don't remember what type
2000 - Canon Elan II (still have it, still a good simple 35mm)
2000 - Nikon Coolpix (My first digital camera, paid $1600. DSLRs at this time were way too expensive. Camera kept giving error messages after I had it for about 2 years (used very lightly), became unusable, no response from Nikon Service -- this event is what kept me from considering a Nikon DSLR as I wasn't too heavily invested in Canon glass yet)
2006 - 30D
2010 - 7D
2012 - 5D3


----------



## dgarman (Nov 1, 2012)

1971 - Canon FT (yes they made cameras in the dark ages)
2002 - Casio 3000EX
2004 - Canon Digital Rebel
2006 - Canon 30D
2012 - Canon 7D


----------



## Einstein333 (Nov 1, 2012)

*40D forever? ;-)*

I have been using my 40D for about 5 years now and I still don't see a new camera that offers enough improvement to justify an update. Maybe the 7D mkII (I hope)...


----------



## brianboru (Nov 1, 2012)

1980 and on - I would borrow my Dad's Yashica FR-1
1981 - Gifted Kodak Ektralite 400 (110 film)
1986 - Gifted Canon Sureshot Supreme
1994 - Canon 10s (35mm film with EF 25-105 f3.5/4.5 lens)
2001 - Canon s40
2008 - Canon 40D, EF 28-135 IS, EF 75-300
2009 - EF 70-200 f/4.0L - sold EF 75-300
2010 - EF 50 f1.8, Lightroom
2011 - Canon s95, Photoshop
2012 - Canon 7D, Kenko 1.4x, EF 40mm f2.8, EF 17-40 f4.0L, 430EXII, Several MF lenses via adapter, Plustek Optifilm 7400
2013? - EF 70/300L or 100-400L
2014? - Canon 5Diii - (Most likely whenever it hits a fire-sale after the 5div is announced)
So a slow building of equipment. I'm obviously an enthusiast - my equipment and interest got more serious when I wanted to start getting good sports shots of my kids. A fun thing to track from Lightroom is shutter count through the years:

Before 2008 - Around 1000 per year
2008 - 3,600
2009 - 5,600
2010 - 6,300
2011 - 8,800
2012 - over 10,000


----------



## kbmelb (Nov 1, 2012)

Film:
1987 Pentax K-1000 w/50 2.0 (still own)
1989 Canon EOS 650 w/35-70
1991 Nikon 4004 w/35-70
1998 Nikon FM10 w/35-70 & 70-210 (still own)

Digital:
2001 Fuji Fine Pix MX2900
2002 Nikon Coolpix 5000 (still own)

DSLR: (w/various lenses)
2007 Canon 40D (sold 2008)
2008 Canon 5D MkII (still own)
2010 Canon 7D (sold after 4 months)
2010 Canon 1Ds MkII (still own)
2012 Canon 5D MkIII


----------



## jabeling (Nov 1, 2012)

1997 Nikon FM2
1998 Nikon FM2
1998 Nikon F4
1999 Nikon F100
2001 Canon 1V
2003 Canon 1Ds
2005 Canon 5D
2008 Canon 5D MK2
2012 Canon 5D MK3


----------



## Smurf1811 (Nov 1, 2012)

2010 - EOS 1000D and 60D
2011 - Olympus PEN EP-2
2012 - sold the PEN and bought a 5D Mark II, sold the 60D an bought a 1D Mark III, sold the 1D Mark III and bought a 5D Mark III 
2012/2013 - 1DX

I still have the 1000D  O.K. ....and the 5D's Mark II and III


----------



## IronChef (Nov 1, 2012)

2008 450D 

8)


----------



## florianbieler.de (Nov 1, 2012)

2010: EOS 500D
2012: EOS 5D Mark III


----------



## nvsravank (Nov 1, 2012)

2000 Canon 7E (still own it, not using)
2003 Canon 1V (sold in 2006)
Digital
2006 Canon 5D (still using)
2012 Canon 5D Mark III (still using)

Lenses are a different story - More movement there.
2000 - 28 -135 (I think, Sold in 2004)
2001 - 70-300 (sold in 2002)
2002 - 70-200 F2.8 IS L (sold in 2011)
2003 - 2.x Converter (sold in 2012)
2004 - 24-70 F2.8 L (still using)
2006 - 100 mm macro (sold in 2011)
2008 - 90mm TSE (still using)
2011 - 100mm F2.8 Macro L (still using)
2012 - 70-200 F2.8 IS Mark II L (still using)
2012 - 24-105 F4 IS L (still using)
2012 - 1.4X Version III converter (still using)

Strictly following better glass before better camera model 
Aspirations
24-70 F2.8 IS L (when it is announced. This will be preorder)
One more F2.8 70-200 IS lens (need it for business needs)
85 F1.2L
24 TSE
200-400 with 1.4X converter in built
36 MP camera when it is released (As long auto focus is as good as 5D Mark III)


----------



## AudioGlenn (Nov 1, 2012)

1996: Canon P&S film camera (model unknown)
2003: Canon A6 (i think)
2005: Canon S2IS (i think)-now currently being beaten up by one of my nephews
Jan 2012: T3i
May 2012: 60D

February 2013: 5D mmiii for myself as a birthday gift hopefully =)


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 1, 2012)

1973 - Asahi Pentax Spotmatic II (manual metering, with the lens stopped down. Ugh!)

1975 - 1997 - In order, (2) Canon FTb, AE-1, A-1 bodies and about 10 lenses. The primes were good but the zooms sucked.

1997 - Canon EOS Elan II Film body (Sold all my FD MF gear. Started buying high quality lenses, taking a "systems" approach, instead of what I could easily afford. Currently own 17 lenses and haven't sold any. However, the Sigma 28-70 f/2.8 zoom I bought with the body died in 2004.)

2002 - EOS-3 body, which I still own, but never use. I still love how this handles, but the 5D3 is fully its equal.

2004 - 10D body, because I couldn't stand scanning negatives and slides any more. "Sold" the body to a friend in 2006

2005 - 5D body, because I was photographing bands at the time and the 10D wasn't good enough.

2007 - 40D body, because I was photographing auto and motorcycle racing at the time and the 5D makes a terrible sports body. A FF body and APS-C body together make a superb combination.

2012 - 5D3 and 7D bodies, because I wanted something better at high ISO than the 5D and the 40D shutter release button is getting flaky. The 5D3 is so good at high ISO that I may sell my five high speed primes from 24mm to 135mm that I used to photograph bands. The 5D was given to a friend who uses it with a 28-200 and has far more camera than she knows how to use. I still own the 40D and use it as a remote triggered with Pocket Wizards.

Oh yes, I also own a Panasonic HDC-TM700 video camera and a G10 P&S. Given enough light, the TM700 is a much better video camera than either the 5D3 or 7D, and the G10 is just so convenient.


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow, I am surprised at the low volume of those who went through the digital ranks starting with the 1st Rebel. A lot of folks jumped right into the higher tiers, some because they kept the same higher standards from the film bodies used I guess.


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, if we're talking lenses too:

2010 - 18-55mm II (sold in 2011)
2010 - 50mm f/1.8 II (sold in 2011)
2011 - 100-300mm USM (sold in 2012)
2011 - 28mm f/2.8 (sold in 2012)
2011 - 28-135mm (sold in 2012)
2011 - 17-85mm (currently for sale)
2012 - 50mm f/1.8 I
2012 - 35mm f/2
2012 - Tamron 200-400mm f/5.6 (sold 2012)
2012 - 85mm f/1.8 USM
2012 - 70-210mm USM
2012 - 15mm Fisheye
2012 - 28-105mm II USM
2012 - Tamron 19-35mm f/3.5-4.5

A lot of the stuff I have (and had) was purchased broken and fixed. I've fixed 7 lenses, 13 bodies, and a flash commander. In all, out of pocket over the past 3 years I have spent just a shade over $1000 for all my equipment (and profitted around $1500 fixing stuff I never intended to keep). Not a bad hobby, and it keeps my wife happy that my photography interest doesn't really cost anything, as I haven't spent above what I make fixing stuff, and occasionally keeping stuff I've fixed.


----------



## sleepnever (Nov 1, 2012)

1995 - Dad's old Pentax film camera off and on with my Kodak consumer camera
1998 - Canon G3 (which got a LOT of use)
2010 - Canon Rebel T2i, first entry into DSLR for the ability to swap lenses and do more creatively. Bought a 50mm f/1.8 II to go with my kit lens. Shortly after I ditched my kit lens, bought a 24-70L and use it as my walk around
2012 - Canon 5D3 w/ the 50 and 24-70L where I am today.

Still very much learning, but wanted gear that would outpace me for a long time to come and that would allow me to do whatever I wanted to.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, when I was in college ('85 or so)..I got a Nikon FA black body, 35mm camera.

I used it up until about 1990...and it has been mothballed since about then.

My first camera really since then, the Canon 5D3....got it first of the summer. 

Sure is fun....


----------



## K-amps (Nov 1, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> FUTURE: Waiting for the new 100-400



Knowing you... it has to be a F2.8 or bust baby!


----------



## Borealis (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello everyone.

This thread seemed like a good way for me to introduce myself to the forum here. I've been reading along for quite a while but never posted before.

First camera (c1999): Some random off-brand 35mm P&S camera my Grandmother gave me as a birthday present. I don't think it even had adjustable exposure, making it about one step up from a disposable.

(mid 2000s): I had a couple different hand-me-down P&S digital cameras, followed by a Powershot which I have to this day.

(January 2009): I started to take photography a little more seriously when my Dad gave me his Olympus E-300 DSLR and a couple of lenses. That was a fugly camera but, for me, it took great pictures.

(December 2009): After starting to outgrow the E-300, I sold it and bought another Ollie, this time an E-620 plus an f2.8 standard zoom.

(April 2010): My Dad decided to switch to Canon in the form of a 7D, so I ended up with his Olympus E-3, which together with the E-620 served me well for a couple of years.

(October 2011): I bought what I like to call my "Rescue" Olympus OM-10 film SLR (with manual adapter!) out of the bargain bin at a photo flea market for $10. I wanted a way to improve my skills and this seemed like a good way to do it. Amazingly, it functioned perfectly despite being tossed around with no body-cap for god-knows how long. I followed this up with an OM-2 shortly thereafter and have been slowly acquiring lenses to go with them.

(Present day): I'm currently "liquidating" my E-series equipment in order to buy a used 7D and a couple of lenses as (essentially) a no-cost upgrade from a friend. Once I graduate for university this coming April I hope to pick up a full-frame and maybe some nice glass.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 1, 2012)

Borealis said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> This thread seemed like a good way for me to introduce myself to the forum here. I've been reading along for quite a while but never posted before.
> 
> ...



Welcome to CR Astro man!


----------



## Taemobig (Nov 1, 2012)

2010 August - 40D and 50mm 2.5 macro, my first dslr and lens to get started learning photography.

2011 January - upgraded to 50D, I bought a 24-70 2.8L. Got published in a fashion magazine at this point.

2011 June - upgraded to a 7D, bought 70-200mm 2.8L IS II. Started working as a photographer for a PR company which includes Ms. California USA pageant.

2011 December - bought a 5D mk2 during the christmas sale. Did dual bodies with 5d mk2+24-70 and 7d + 70-200, just in time before the Ms. California pageant.

2012 April - sold 7D for 5D mk3. At this point I bought cheap primes for lowlight to complement my zooms, 50mm 1.4 and 85mm 1.8. And bought a 17-40 for when I need ultrawide. Started working for a clothing company in downtown LA as an in-house photographer. Shot my first billboard with them 2 weeks ago 

2012 October - bought a Canon EOS 3 to try out film for the first time. I literally put my first roll of film in it 1 hour ago 

(I have to say that I was being taught from the beginning by a fashion photographer who had shot for magazines that include FHM and GQ which really helped me meet the right people. Also gave me free access to a real photo studio with strobes right from the start so I never had a reason to buy any.)


----------



## Mike Miami (Nov 1, 2012)

1985 - Minolta X-370
1992 - Canon Elan IIE
1997 - Canon Rebel G
2000 - Canon ELAN 7E
2004 - Canon Digital Rebel
2008 - Canon Digital Rebel XSi
2009 - Canon EOS 7D
2011 - Canon EOS 5D MKII
2012 - Canon EOS 5D MKIII


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 1, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > FUTURE: Waiting for the new 100-400
> ...



  ...by the way K-amp. My 24-70 II replacement arrived yesterday. Same vigetting @ 24mm(evenly).

The pic below was shot with new 24-70 II(no AFMA yet) - I'm going to keep the new copy.


----------



## kalmiya (Nov 1, 2012)

Camera
2002 Lumix FZ5 - Point & Shoot, replaced due to "sudden death" by 
2005 Lumix FZ7 - also for family pictures
2011 canon 550D - more serious interest in "how it works"
2013 ? fullframe - Know better what I like/dislike and looking for an upgrade (not in a rush however)

Lenses
2011 17-55 (included with 550D)
2011 70 - 200 F4 L
2012 24-70 2.8
2012 17-40 F4
2012 50 mm F1,4


----------



## Vossie (Nov 1, 2012)

~1985 - Voightlander 6x6 medium format camera (heritage)
~1987 - Minolta X300 SLR
~1989 - Minolta X700 SLR (2nd body) + motordrive
2001 after my Minolta's broke --> Canon EOS 3
2003 Canon EOS 10D
2007 Canon EOS 30D
2012 Canon EOS 5D3


----------



## Waterdonkey (Nov 1, 2012)

Canon 20D, 30D, 7D and finally 5D III.

Should have gone full frame from the start but I finally got there.


----------



## gmrza (Nov 2, 2012)

1977: My father lends me his Bilora Bella to take holiday snaps
late 1970s: My father occasionally takes the risk of letting me use his Zeiss Ikon Contax II
1980s: I manage to occasionally get my hands on my father's Canon T70
1990: I finally shell out for my own camera - a Canon EOS 650
2000: My first foray into digital with a Nikon Coolpix 800
2003: My first Canon digital - a Powershot G5
September 2005: My wife adds a Digital IXUS 50
October 2005: EOS 350D
September 2009: Powershot G11
2010: The IXUS 50 gets passed on to my son!
June 2010: the G5 gets converted to infrared - still going strong.
May 2010: EOS 5DII
September 2010: EOS 7D
April 2011: My father passes on the Zeiss Ikon and Bilora Bella to me - on my todo list: overhaul of the Zeiss Ikon - after sitting in the cupboard for over 20 years, trying to use it without an overhaul will certainly damage it.
October 2012: EOS 5DIII
October 2012: My son gets his first chance to use the 350D - as small as the 350D is, it is still big for a 6yo's hands! It was really funny watching someone who has never used an eye-level viewfinder shoot with a DSLR!


The IXUS 50 will probably be passed to my daughter soon...

Oh, the T70 still has to make its way to my "family camera museum" - it has no resale value, but does have sentimental value.

The more recent purchases have been funded by my wife starting her photography business. At least that gives a way to fund gear....


----------



## tron (Nov 2, 2012)

1981 Konica AutoReflex TC with 40mm f/1.8
A few years later got a Sigma 80-200 after a lot of saving (I was a student). Unfortunately this was lost 1987 So:
1988 EOS 620 with 35-105 and 100-300 Still works but the LCD light was disconnected to prevent battery draining
1989 EOS RT and EOS 600 (I liked it a lot!) They need service 
(Their shutter needs to be serviced/cleaned) 
1996 EOS 50E (that was plastic and the dials used to brake from time to time)
Finally broken in 2005 (plastic dial broke and its shutter also has the 600 and RT problem)
2005-2006 2 used EOS1n. They still work fine
2008 EOS 40D Unfortunately it was stolen 9 months later  
2009 EOS 5DMkII (replaced the 40D)
2012 EOS 5DMkIII I couldn't resist. I also wanted a backup body (OK the 5DMkII is the backup) In addition, I had the impression that my 5DMkII was feeling lonely :


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 2, 2012)

April 2010 - Canon T2i with 18-55 and 75-300 f/4-f/5.6 IS
June 2010 - 50mm f/1.8, Sigma 20mm f/1.8
November 2010- 5D Mark II, 50mm f/1.4 and 85mm f/1.8 shortly after
December 2010 - 35L & 50L
January 2011 - 24-70L & 100L Macro
February 2011 - 16-35L & 135L
April 2011 - Traded 85 1.8 and 35L for 70-200 f/2.8 IS
July 2011 - Traded 70-200 + Cash for 35L and 85L II
March 2012- 5D3
June 2012 - ZE 21, ZE 50 f/2, ZE 100 f/2

Had another 24-70mm somewhere in there and sold off a few lenses, can't even remember right now.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> ...by the way K-amp. My 24-70 II replacement arrived yesterday. Same vigetting @ 24mm(evenly).
> 
> The pic below was shot with new 24-70 II(no AFMA yet) - I'm going to keep the new copy.



Good thing Dylan, it looks great! 

Looks like you and your boy have enough sugar to last you a few weeks...!


----------



## RobertG. (Nov 2, 2012)

1997 first own camera: no name film P&S
2002 - 2006 Canon Powershot A200 digital P&S, shutter button broke
2007 - 2009 Canon Powershot S2IS super zoom P&S, shutter button worn-out
2009 - 2011 Canon 450D, still used for macro and as P&S with 17-55 sometimes
2012 - now Canon 5D II
2012 - now Canon S100


----------



## hediz (Nov 2, 2012)

Short list 
2008: 450D + EF-s 18-55 kit
2009: EF-S 55-250
2010: Sigma 17-70
2011: EF 50 1.8II
2012: 5DMkIII
2012: 70-200mkii 2.8L IS

Yeah took a big leap in terms of technology but oh my it was worth it


----------



## woodzy (Nov 2, 2012)

My guess is around 1977 Minolta SLR
1980 Minolta XG-M with grip for first Space Shuttle Launch
1985 2nd Minolta XG-M as a backup (Not sure what I did that)
1995-2010 P&S cameras 
2011 Canon T2i 
2011 Canon 24-105L
2011 Canon 50mm 1.4
2011 Canon 10-22
2011 Tamaron 70-300 (sold it when I purchased with T2I)
2012 (February) - Canon D7
2012 Canon 70-200 ii
2012 Canon 85L
2012 Canon 100L
2012 Canon 400L II
2012 (the days ago) Ordered Canon 5DMark III
Today - I'm on suicide watch... Need to stay off the internet...


----------



## jsexton (Nov 2, 2012)

Canon AE-1 Program in 1984 (With the Olympic Rings on the lens cover of the 50MM)
2000-2010 various P&S
2011 Rebel T2i (kit lens)
2012 EOS 7D (24-70 2.8 L, 100-400 4-5.6 L)
End of 2012 (fingers crossed) EOS 5D Mark III or EOS 1D X


----------



## gilmorephoto (Nov 2, 2012)

The digital-only story...
------------------------------------------------------------
2000 = Olympus C-3030 (still have it!)
2005 = Olympus Stylus 500 (broken within 1 year)
2006 = Olympus Stylus 1000 (donated it)
------------------------------------------------------------
2009 = Canon T1i (EF-S 18-135mm)
2010 = EF 50 f/1.4
2011 = EF-S 15-85mm (sold EF-S 18-135mm)
------------------------------------------------------------
2012 = Canon 5D3 + EF 40mm f/2.8
2012 = EF 100mm L f/2.8 (coming next week)


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 2, 2012)

c. 1975 - Kodak Pocket Instamatic 20

1978 - Yashica ME1 (35mm rangefinder)

1979 - Yashica FX-3 + ML 50mm f/2 + Tamron Adaptall-2 80-210mm f/3.8-4 (model 103A).
Entry-level SLRs in those days were much of a muchness. I recall the most popular entry-level bodies in that period being the Pentax K1000 or, for the really cash-strapped, the Praktica MTL3 or Zenit. I chose the Yashica mainly for its potential to use Zeiss glass (I was a precocious 13-year old). It also sported a vertical metal shutter, and three viewfinder LED lights - very space age compared to the usual exposure needle. It was also a very pretty camera. I think it was about £100 new.

1981 - Contax 139 Quartz + autowinder + Zeiss Planar T* 50mm f/1.7 + Zeiss Distagon 28mm f/2.8.
My parents funded this upgrade when I started studying photography at college. Although not a 'proper' German Contax, the 139 was beautifully built. It had TTL flash metering which was pretty advanced back then. I bought the winder myself, not because it was useful but because to a 15-year old boy it had massive pose value! This kit served me right through until my first DSLR. I sold everything except the Zeiss 50mm in 2004.

2004 - EOS 350D

2010 - EOS 5D MkII

2012 - EOS 7D


----------



## se_photo (Nov 2, 2012)

1985 to now

Pentax Super Program (mom's)
Nikon N90s -have it
Mamiya RZ67- have it
Fuji S2- have it
Nikon D2X
Nikon D200
Canon 5D - have and use it
Nikon D700
Canon 5DII- use it almost everyday
Nikon D3200 for wife and son 

16-35 2.8II (workhorse)
50 1.2 (tricky)
85 1.8 (awesome)
70-200 2.8II (awesome)
24-105 f4 (yuck)... Might sell 50 and 24-105 toward a 24-70II

2 dyna-lite packs and 5 heads with a million plus flashes on them. tough mo'fo's!


----------



## pwalderh (Nov 2, 2012)

1974 – Canon F1 MDMF (no meter batteries anymore ☹ )

1995 – Canon EOS 5 (Sold)

2005 – Canon 350D (Sold)
2008 – Canon 40D (Sold)
2009 – Canon 5Dmk2
2009 – Canon G11
2011 – Canon 7D (Sold)
2012 – Canon 5DmkIII
2012 – Canon 1D X

1974 – Canon FD 24mm f/2,8 SSC.
1974 – Canon FD 50mm f/1,8 SC.
1974 – Panagor 85-205mm f/3,8

1995- Sigma 24-70mm f/3,5 (broken)
1995- Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5,6 (sold)

2005-Canon EF 18-55mm f/3,5-5,6 (sold)
2006-Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5,6 (sold)
2006-Sigma 50-500 f/4-6,3 (sold)

2008-Canon EF 24-70mm f/2,8L
2008-Canon EF 70-200 f/2,8L IS
2008- Canon EF 100-400mm f/4,5-5,6 L IS
2008-Canon 17-40 f/4 L
2008-Canon EF-S 60mm f/2,8 Macro (sold)

2009-Canon EF 50mm f/1,4
2010-Canon EF 600mm f/4
2011-Canon EF 8-15mm f/4
2012-Canon EF 100mm f/2,8 Macro L IS
2012-Canon EF 300mm f/2,8L IS


----------



## robbymack (Nov 3, 2012)

1990 - took high school photography class, pretty sure I was using my parents 1970's canon slr, loved it but didn't pick up a camera for a long time after

Fast forward 2005 had first kid, wife bought me a t2 as a daddy present, some bumps and bruises and a 7d mixed in along the way 

Fast forward 2012 5diii


----------



## amazin (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

so here is my story :

> bodies :
- early 90s : 1st camera, a *Konica Z up 28w* (_film P&S_)
- 1995 : collection (never shoot with it) *Canon demi EE 17* (_inherited from my grand father_)
- late 90s : 1st SLR (film), *Canon EOS 500n* (Rebel G)
- 2007 : 1st DSLR, _Canon EOS 400D_ (Rebel xti)
- 2012 : 
*Sony DSC-TX10* (_inherited from my late young brother_)
(planned) Canon EOS 5D mk III

> lenses :
- late 90S : 
Canon EF 28-80mm f4,5-5,6 (don't use it anymore)
Canon EF 80-200mm f4,5-5,6 (slow & not really sharp, tired of it)

- 2007 : Canon EF-S 18-55mm f4,5-5,6
- 2012 (planned) : 
Canon EF 24-70mm f2,8L II
Canon EF 70-200mm f2,8L IS USM II + extender 2X III (in preparation of a trip next year to Namibia)

to be continued...


----------



## Rob (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Guys, wont list len's collection as topic asks for bodies;

Olympus OM10 (sold)
Canon EOS 30
Canon 10D
Canon 5D
Canon 20D (sold)
Canon 30D x2 (both sold)
Canon 40D (sold)
Canon 5D markII x2


----------



## iaind (Nov 5, 2012)

SLR's only

1970s Praktika LTL

1980s OM-1N,2N,3 fast and slow slide plus print film 

2006 400D

2007 40D

2010 5DII


----------



## karen.tao (Dec 23, 2012)

2010 - Canon 1000d with kit lens
2011 - Canon 50mm f.18 + Tamron 18-270mm f3.5-5.6 VC PZD
2012 - Canon 6d + Canon 17-40mm f4 L


----------



## jstolen (Dec 23, 2012)

My history. Have taken pictures for some years.

1969	Canonet QL25
1970	Canon FTQL
1974	Canon Dial 35-2
Canon FTb
Canon EF !!(fabulous camera, still working as new!)
1979	Mamiya C330f
1994	Canon F1n
2000	Canon EOS 30
2003	Canon Powershot G5
2005	Canon EOS 20D
2007	Canon EOS 5D
2011	Canon EOS 50D
2012	Canon EOS 5DmkIII


----------



## tron (Dec 23, 2012)

sleepnever said:


> 1998 - Canon G3 (which got a LOT of use)


 G3 in 1998 ? It was introduced by the end of 2002!


----------



## SPL (Dec 23, 2012)

Vivitar Point N Shoot 110 film
Kodak 110 film
Polaroid One Shot
Canon AE 1 Program 35mm film (still have, still works)
Nikon Lite Touch Zoom AF 35mm film P & S (still have, its broke)
Canon Power Shot S500
Canon Power Shot SD 1400 IS
Canon EOS T1i
Canon EOS 7D
Canon EOS 5D Mark III


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 23, 2012)

Dad's Pentax Spotmatic
Kiev Range Finder
Fujica ST701
Nikon FM (still have)
Bronica SQ 6x6
Pentax 6x7
Nikon FM2
Nikon F3
Nikon F100
Nikon D70
Nikon D200
Pentax K20 
Canon 5D (still have)
Canon 5D MK2 (still have)


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Dec 23, 2012)

Borrowed dads Canon FT
EOS 1000n w/sigma 35-80
EOS 5 (A2n)
EOS 50e
EOS 3
EOS 300
Olympus Mju (Stylus)
Ricoh GR1s
EOS 300x
Sony Mavica fd88
Sony TRV120
Canon Powershot s40
Sony TRV900
Canon XM2
Sony FX1
Sony DSR-570
Konica Minolta Dimage A2
Canon 400D
Ricoh GR-D
Canon 7D
Canon Kiss X4
Canon T3i

Still got

However, thats not the whole story...
I went off at a wee tangent. I ended up having a late dabble with Minolta MF gear until about 5 years ago, so also had in there a x300, a x500, an SR-T101a and a an SR-T303 plus lots of manual minolta lenses.


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 23, 2012)

pre 1982: simple cassette camera 24x24mm (Agfa?)+ Bali automatic 35mm viewfinder camera, Agfa Box
1982 AE1, stolen in 1984
1986 2x EF (great camera, liked the concept of having two bodies with e.g. 50mm macro and 200mm tele)
1987 Rolleicord Vb
1995 New F1 (never really used due to stress during phd and the aftermath)
2001 G2 (re-entry to photography, digital world helped me to get feedback soon)
2005 20D (with EF-S 60mm - the reason to switch to DSLR after experiments with G2 and diff. lenses)
2009 2x 40D (still like the concept of having two cams with two lenses 10-22 + 70-200 or 40 + 100 macro ...)
2010 S95 (work horse for allday use in school (as teacher))
2012 600D (for video, 40D always preferred for photography due to ergonomics and quality)
2014 2x 6D??? (will still like the concept of two bodies, but ... really expensive then)

Hoping to reuse some of the old FD lenses with a FF mirrorless camera (3.5 50mm macro, 2.5 135mm, 4.0 17mm, 1.4 50mm - nothing exeptional, but perhaps some interesting characteristics) 

Best - Michael


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 23, 2012)

Argus/Cosina SLR
Nikkormat
Nikon F-Ftn type 2
several more Nikkormats
Nikon S2
Leica M3
Nikonos III
Leica M2
Rolleicord IV
Rollieflex E3
Hasselblad Superwide C
Pentax MX
Nikon FM
another FM
Nikon F2
Canon F1n
another F1n
Canon AE-1
Canon AE-1program
two Canon A1's
Hasselblad 500C/M
Sinar P
Cambo Super-Cambo 4x5
Canon EOS 5
another EOS 5
Cambo Passportrait
Hasselblad Superwide 903C/W
Hasselblad 553EL/X
Leica M4-2
Leica M4-P
Leica M6ttl
Canon EOS 350
Canon EOS 400
Olympus Stylus Tough µ720
Canon EOS 5D
Fuji XP100
Canon EOS 7D

...to name a few


----------



## tomscott (Dec 23, 2012)

Mostly Canon

Canon 300V
Canon 350D
Canon 40D
Bronica ETRSI 645
Canon 7D
Canon 5DMKIII


----------



## stefsan (Dec 23, 2012)

1994: Canon EOS 100 (still in use, occasionally)
2006: Canon PowerShot A710 IS (got stolen)
2007: Canon EOS 400D (felt too toy-like in my hands, sold)
2007: Canon EOS 40D (I really liked the feel of that camera, serves now as backup body)
2007: Canon Powershot G7 (for concerts were DSLRs are not allowed and some everyday snapping, still in use)
2010: EOS 7D (a great step up from the 40D, will become my 2nd body as soon as funds allow for a 5DIII)


----------



## Roger Jones (Dec 23, 2012)

1965 Kodak Hawkeye
1966 Diana F
1968 instamatic
1970 Minolta SRT 101
1973 Various Kodak Box cameras
1974 Rolliflex 2.8
1978 Olympus OM1
1980 Arca Swiss 4x5
1980 Nikon F3
1981Brooks Veri-wide 6x9
1982 Calumet 8x10 studio camera
1982 Leica M3
1984 Yashicamat 6x6
1984 Panon 6x12 Panoramic
1986 Mamiya 6x9
1988 Hasselblad 500cm

--Digital Divide

1998 Fuji mx-700
2004 Fuji F700
2006 Fuji f10
2008 Fuji f31
2010 Canon t21
2011 canon s95
2012 canon 5d mkIII

Glass - too numerous to remember


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll list my digital cameras because my list is only two.

Olympus 1.3 mp. That was the worst camera I ever had. 
Fuji 3.1 mp finepix. That was a solid performer.
Sony Cybershot 7.1 mp. Good... but nothing special. I got it for free, so I shouldn't complain.
Canon xs. It was limited, butI loved that camera. I used it for two years and sold it for what I originally paid.
Canon 60. I lusted after the t2i, but it really didn't feel like an upgrade the way the 60d did. I like the body so much that I feel the 5 mkii isn'tthat much of an upgrade, so I'm holding out for the mk iii.


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 24, 2012)

1994:Mom's 1980ish Minolta
Throughout my childhood: Many cheap P&S film cameras(mostly Kodak)
College(1999) Kodak Advantix(Girlfriend in college bought it for me)
2007: First Digital Camera, Sony DSC? 8MP
2010:Canon 550D
2011: Used Canon 5D Classic
2012: Used Nikon D700

In School, I was really disappointed with the quality of digital, and basically boycotted it. It wasn't until around 2005 or 2006 when I was finally semi happy with digital results. This was when 200 bucks on a camera was a fortune to me. Now, I'm loving my Nikon D700!


----------



## jhanken (Dec 24, 2012)

Sporgon, my dad had a Pentax Spotmatic too, he really introduced me to photography and gave me the bug.

1981 Pentax K1000
1983 Contax 139Q with 50mm T* f/1.8
1987 Praktica BCX (purchase in East Berlin on an Army shopping excursion)

Huge interlude. When I got out of the Army in 1988 and came home from Germany, they lost only one box of mine, the one with my cameras, lenses, and all my photographs and negatives as high school year book editor and four years in the Army, traveling the US and Europe. I was so pissed and disgusted it took me 20+ years to get interested in photography again.

2009 Canon 5D; Canon S95
2013 Canon xD (5DII? 5DIII? 6D?)


----------



## bycostello (Dec 24, 2012)

i first bought what i could afford
i then bought what i thought would help me take better pictures
i then bought the camera that suited me


----------



## mcb (Dec 24, 2012)

1978 Kodak Ektralite 10 for my 12th birthday
1982 Canon AE-1 for my 16th birthday
1986 Canon T70 on closeout from Gemco when they went out of business
1988 Canon T90 
1991 Canon EOS630 when I jumped to AF.
2000 Kodak DC240, my first digital camera
2003 Canon EOS Digital Rebel
2006 Canon EOS Rebel XT
2008 Canon EOS 40D
2009 Canon EOS 50D

I still own all but the Ektralite 10 (not sure what ever happend to that one) and the Digital Rebel, which I sold to a friend.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm still very new to photography as compared to the seasoned photographers here:

2009: Nikon D5000
2010: Canon EOS 7D and sold off the Nikon D5000
2011: Invested on an IR modified Canon EOS 20D
2012: Canon EOS 5D Mark III but still kept the 7D though


----------



## caruser (Dec 24, 2012)

Canon PowerShot G1
Canon PowerShot G7
Canon EOS 500D
Canon EOS 5D mark II


----------



## SGI (Dec 24, 2012)

1987 Smena-2 (rangefinder)
1990 Zenit-ET
1997 Zenit-19
These are soviet 35 mm cameras — I was born in the USSR.

1999 Nikon F2
2000 Canon EOS-300
2005 Canon EOS-300D
2007 Canon EOS-30D
2009 Canon EOS-1D mark III

Hoping to get EOS-1DX in a year.


----------



## docholliday (Dec 24, 2012)

Pretty much in order, some owned at same time as others...the first 6 years of me shooting was all square format, even masked my 6x7 stuff sometimes. 

Mamiya C220
Mamiya C330F
Mamiya RB67 Pro-S
Mamiya RZ67 Pro 
Hasselblad 503CX
Hasselblad 503CXi
Hasselblad 503CW
Hasselblad 203FE
Rollei 6008 Integral
Contax 645
Hasselblad 503CW (yes, back to a HB - hated having batteries on previous two)
Zone VI/Wista 4x5
Wisner 4x5
Polaroid 4x5
Canon EOS20D
Canon EOS 1D Mk II
Canon EOS 1D Mk IIn
Canon EOS 1V HS <- yup, first small format film camera...hated it - too small!
Canon EOS 1Ds Mk II
Canon EOS 1D Mk III
Canon EOS 1Ds Mk III
Nokia N8 <- 12mp w/ Zeiss Tessar on a phone...surprisingly awesome image quality!

I'm not even getting into lenses...sometimes, I think I change gear more than I change underwear!


----------



## Mendolera (Dec 24, 2012)

Kodak DC280 - Camera lasted me over 6 years and still runs to this day
Nikon S210 
Canon XSI
Canon 60D
Canon 5D Mark III - Current


----------



## Phenix205 (Dec 24, 2012)

1999: EOS Élan IIE 
2002: EOS 1v, 28-70, 550EX
2003: 50 1.4
2005: 20D, 16-35 
2007: 70-200 2.8 IS
2009: 100 2.8L IS Macro
2012: 5D3, 70-200 2.8 II, 660EX-RT, 40 pancake

My current personal project is to use one lens per week to shoot anything fun, mostly my two little girls.


----------



## madmailman (Dec 24, 2012)

Kodak 110
Canon Sure Shot Zoom XL
Pentax ZX 7
Canon 20D
Canon 7D
Canon 5D mk iii


----------



## Rams_eos (Dec 24, 2012)

I inherited from my father a Film SLR, don't remenber the brand
1990 Minolta 5000 (Film)
1998 Olympus µ2 (Awesome tiny film camera, got 2))
2003 Minolta Dynax 7 (I loved it) 
2005 Canon Ixus 50 (Canon story start)
2009 Canon G9
2010 Canon G10
2011 Canon 600D/ T3i
2013 Canon...
I am still wondering if I should go for 7DII or 6D! 5DIII is ideal but a bit expensive for my use :-\


----------



## rpt (Dec 24, 2012)

So reading through this thread (again) I am the only idiot who went from 110 film to 35mm digital! Wow! So I am a singularity! I wonder if that is good or un-good...


----------



## RC (Dec 24, 2012)

rpt said:


> So reading through this thread (again) I am the only idiot who went from 110 film to 35mm digital! Wow! So I am a singularity! I wonder if that is good or un-good...



Its probably safe to say you hold the record for the most extreme upgrade


----------



## rpt (Dec 25, 2012)

RC said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > So reading through this thread (again) I am the only idiot who went from 110 film to 35mm digital! Wow! So I am a singularity! I wonder if that is good or un-good...
> ...


Absolutely! Given that the camera was a Russian camera probably manufactured in the late 50's or early 60's (see profile pic) I guess moving from that to an AE1 was an upgrade!


----------



## silverfirebird (Dec 25, 2012)

My Progression

1994-1997 - Pentax Spotmatics from High School
Dec 2008: EOS Rebel XS
Jan 2011: A Used EOS 40D
Nov 2011: EOS Rebel T3i
March 2012: Pentax Spotmatic F
May 2012: 2x Pentax Spotmatic II
Oct 2012: Olympus OM 10 (yes, I collect film cameras)
Dec 2012: A gently used EOS 5D Mark II


----------



## docholliday (Dec 25, 2012)

rpt said:


> So reading through this thread (again) I am the only idiot who went from 110 film to 35mm digital! Wow! So I am a singularity! I wonder if that is good or un-good...



...and I think I'm one of the only ones who never (really) owned a small format digital! I only kept the 1VHS for about 2 weeks shooting Acros (which I shoot all the time in MF and LF) and didn't like the outcome. I just figured that since I already had all the EF mount lenses, why not?


----------



## daniemare (Dec 25, 2012)

2008 - 450D
2011 - 500D to sell 450D to brother-in-law
2012 - 6D > December and Christmas brought me Full Frame


----------



## nielyee (Dec 25, 2012)

2004: Canon Rebel 2000 - 28-90 f/3.5-5.6
2011: Canon 60D - 18-200 f/3.5-5.6, 50 f/1.8, 40 f/2.8 -> all stolen in 2012. in one bag. Bummer
2012: Canon 5DmkIII - 24-105 f/4 , 70-200 f/4 IS, 40 f/2.8.

Now i'm waiting for canon's update for a nice 50mm.


----------



## Kumakun (Dec 25, 2012)

December 2006: Canon 400D / EOS Rebel XTi (used sporadically until 2009, then intensively afterward).
March 2010: Canon 7D
May 2012: Canon 5D Mark III


----------



## gundul (Dec 25, 2012)

Fujica M1 (1983)
Canon A70 (2003)
Canon 1000D (2010 Aug) replacing A70
Canon 550D (2010 Oct) replacing 1000D
Canon 300V (2010 Dec)
Canon 5D2 (2011 Feb) replacing 550D
Nikon D700 (2011 Jul)
Panasonic GF1 (2011 Nov)
Fujifilm X10 (2012 Mar)
Olympus E-PL1 (2012 Jul) replacing GF1
Canon 1D2 (2013 Jun) replacing D700


----------



## awbjerkhaug (Dec 25, 2012)

2009: EOS 450D + 18-55mm IS (now backup camera)

2010: EF-S 55-250mm IS
2010: EF 50mm 1.8 (broken in 2011)
2010: Sigma 10-20mm (broken i 2012)

2011: Sigma 17-70mm
2011: Speedlite 430EX II

2012: Sigma 8-16mm
2012: Sigma 105mm OS macro
2012: EF 50mm 1.4
2012: EOS 60D

Future plans: One of Canon's 70-200mm and a fast prime in the 28-35mm range.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Dec 25, 2012)

When I was 16, I started playing around with my Dad's Minolta x-700, and bought some used darkroom equipment. It wasn't long after, I became the yearbook photographer in high school. It allowed me to go to every sporting and social event, and the best part was I got an unlimited supply of film from a local photo supply store. 

The school had their own cameras which I had a love hate relationship with - the Canon AE-1 (loved) and a Nikon F3 (hated). The Nikon, which I'm sure was a great camera at some point, was old and beat up, and the film would sometimes get jammed and break inside the camera when I tried to rewind. It drove me crazy and turned me off of Nikon from then on. 

Then came about five years of no camera and no photography. It was a sad time. I had too many other necessities and just couldn't afford a camera. When digital came out, I jumped on the bandwagon and bought a Kodak DX3700 3 MP camera. Like most digital cameras back then, it was junk. So I upgraded and bought my first $1000 camera - a Fuji s7000. It took amazing pictures and stayed at my side for years. 

Finally, the Fuji bit the bullet, and I bought an Olympus SP-610UZ, with a massive 22x optical zoom and 16Mp sensor. For a point and shoot, it was an awesome camera, but my wife hated it and wanted something with more sharpness and clarity. 

That's when I decided that I needed to by a real camera. I thought about all the fun I had shooting football games and swim meets, class portraits and dancing cheerleaders. Then I thought about the great cameras I used back then compared to the junky point and shoot digital cameras I had been using to capture my memories. 

That was about 2008. It wasn't until the following year that I broke down and bought a "real" camera, one that I thought would do justice to my irreplaceable memories. In the fall of 2009, an awesome piece of equipment came out and I snatched one up immediately - the Canon 7D. 

Three years and tens of thousands of photos later (along with thousands of dollars spent in lenses, lighting and studio equipment, etc.) I'm back! It's still more of a hobby, but if I ever lost my job, I think I would be able to pick up the business and put food on the table with a shutter click or two.

The 7D was supposed to be sold to help finance my latest purchase - the Canon 5D Mark III, but I was informed today by my wife that we will be keeping it as a second camera (hers). Now she wants to quit her teaching career and become a professional photographer. Sounds good to me!


----------



## Zo0m (Dec 25, 2012)

I have been jumping ship every year since I started this hobby but having tried both Canon & Nikon I think I finally found my footing now. I often buy gear used so I haven't been losing much $$$ each generation...

2010 Panasonic GF-1 (sold 2010)
2010 Nikon D7000 (sold 2011)
2011 Canon 550D (sold 2011), Canon 5d Mark 2 (sold 2012)
2012 Olympus E-P2 (sold 2012), Nikon D800 (Hope to stick with it for a while)


Why am I still here? This forum is way better than anything else & I like to discuss non-brand related stuff


----------



## deleteme (Dec 25, 2012)

I was very young when my parents started giving me cameras.

1961 Kodak Brownie- didn't use it too much.
1962- Instamatic 50 -Kodak's first 126 camera. My Dad gave it to me for Christmas because he thought it was genius.
I used it until ....
1970 when I bought a Honeywell Pentax H3V from my uncle for $125. It took me 6 months to pay it off.
1971 gave the Pentax to my mom and bought a Minolta SRT-101.
1973 traded the Minolta for a Nikkormat system as my friends had Nikon lenses we could trade.
1974 Sold all my Nikon gear for a a Leica M-4 with 50 f2 Summicron.
1976 Sold the Leica for another Nikormat system with the 35 f2 and the 85 f1.8. I just was unable to muster the funds for the Leica 35 f2.
1978 Sold the Nikkormat and switched back to Minolta (XG-M) with 35 f2.
1978 Added a Rolleiflex with the 3.5 Tessar.
Also got a Century 5x7 wooden view camera
Stayed low on photography as I worked until birth of kids.
1989 Pentax AF SLR of some sort. Delightful fast camera with zero support.
1992 Canon Rebel to replace the busted Pentax.
2001 Pentax 645 system given to me by client retiring from studio. 45mm, 75mm, 150mm
2003 Canon 10D ordered on the day it was announced.
2005 ish Canon 1DmkII
2008 5D
2010 5DmkII
2011 Mamiya Rb67 to re-visit film ( Don't need to go there again)
2012 5DmkIII


----------



## leosfo (Dec 25, 2012)

Minolta XG-7
Canon A1
FUJI X7000
Canon Rebel XSi
Canon 7D
Canon 30D (purchased used as B/U)


----------



## David Hull (Dec 25, 2012)

Canon AE1, Canon A1, Olympus Film P&S, Nikon CoolPix 880, Canon 20D, Canon 5DII, Canon 5DIII. I also had a couple rebels and a 50D in there as well but those belonged to my wife.


----------



## kdsand (Dec 25, 2012)

:-[
I started with dirt & a stick.


----------



## tron (Dec 25, 2012)

1981 Konica Autoreflex TC with a 40mm f/1.8
When my Sigma 70-200 was lost I switched to Canon.

1988 Canon EOS 620 
1989 Canon EOS RT
1990 Canon EOS 600 
1996 Canon EOS 50E
2005 Canon EOS 1n (2x) used.
2007 Canon EOS 40D (Stolen)
2009 Canon EOS 5DMkII
2012 Canon EOS 5DMkIII


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

2010 - Nikon D90
2011 - Nikon D700
2012 - Nikon D800
2012 - Canon 5D Mark III


----------



## madspihl (Dec 26, 2012)

2003 - Canon G3
2006 - Sony DSC-N1
2009 - Nikon D90
2011 - Canon 7D
2012 - Canon 5D Mark II
2012 - Fuji X-pro1
2012 - Canon 5D Mark III


----------



## dandai (Dec 26, 2012)

1984 Canon AE1-P
1986 Canon F1-N
2002 Olympus C5050 ???
2011 Canon 7D
2012 Canon 5D2
...........


----------



## pengyifei (Dec 26, 2012)

Christmas 1985 my father gave me a M42 mount Yashica 35mm film camera with one 50mm lens and one tele (don't remember the focal length nor do I remember the brands of the lenses).

I enthusiastically shot a lot of pics. I especially remember my pics of historical sites in Greece or me lying behind a ramp snapping pics of friends jumping over me on skateboards.

The Yashica got damaged a bit in the early 90es and was never used again. It's probably in a box somewhere in my fathers basement. I didn't own a functional camera from then on for a long time.

In 1996 and 1997 for the summer holidays I borrowed a Nikon SLR with two lenses (one of them a tele zoom).

In 2006 I got married and my wife had a point and shoot Sony T7. That's what we used for several years.

March 2012 bought a Canon 600D with 18-55 and 75-300. Caught the photography bug again.

September 2012 bought 16-35mm 2.8L II and 600EX-RT in anticipation of buying FF.

Christmas 2012 bought 5DIII and 24-70mm 2.8L II. Gave the 600D + 18-55 + 75-300 to my brother in law.

In 2013: 70-200 2.8L II + 100 2.8L macro + 85 1.2L and then we'll see...


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 26, 2012)

Kodak Z730 in 2005
Canon SX20IS in 2008
Canon EOS Rebel T3i May 2012
Canon EOS 7D August 2012


----------



## fr8oc (Dec 26, 2012)

1982 Canon A-1
1999 Kodak Digital
2002 Canon EOS 20D
2012 Canon EOS-1D X


----------



## Setazo (Dec 26, 2012)

2006 - Canon 350D (second hand)
2009 - Canon 40D (second hand)
2012 - Canon 5DI (second hand. 40D was showing error 99 too often and I needed an urgent replacement)
2012 - Canon 5DIII (New!!! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## wsheldon (Dec 26, 2012)

~~~ film SLR ~~~
1986 - Canon T70 (for the whipper-snappers, early electronic SLR - FD mount)
1989 - Canon EOS 650 (the original EOS)
1993 - Canon EOS A2
~~~ digital transition ~~~
2000 - Olympus C860L (digital P&S)
2002 - Nikon Coolpix E4500 (advanced digital P&S)
~~~ digital SLR ~~~
2006 - Canon 20D
2011 - Canon 50D (used)
2012 - Olympus PEN E-PL2 (MFT as second camera)
[2013 - Canon 70D or 5DmII???]

Thanks for the prompt - it was fun going down memory lane. Haven't thought about my old T70 forever!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 26, 2012)

Box brownie
Leica lookalike 35mm rangefinder 
Pentaflex SLR
Nikon FE
Canon Eos-3
Canon 30D
Canon 5DII

My next? Hopefully Canons 1Ds replacement if its as good as they have promised. They have a little catching up to do since the Nikon 800E, but I remain positive.


----------



## ghstark (Dec 26, 2012)

cheap? 110 camera 
Minolta XG-M
Canon A1
Canon T-90
Minolta 7000i
Minolta 7i
Minola Dynax 7xi
Mamiya C330S
Bronica etr-si
Nikon f100 X2
Nikon F6
Nikon D70s
Canon 5D

Using Now..
Canon G9
Canon 5d mk2
Nikon D3s current
Canon 5d mk3 current

That brought some good memories back.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 26, 2012)

My father's 120 format folding camera, Yashica SLR, Pentax SLR, Canon FTb, Canon AE-1 programmable, Canon Digital Rebel, Canon Rebel T3i, Canon EOS 7D. I"ve left a few out, these are the ones that I best remember. I'm pretty sure there was an APS film camera in there somewhere, a couple of rangefinder 35s, and several point and shoot cameras.


----------



## Lord_Zeppelin (Dec 27, 2012)

Whoa this thread brings back some memories...it's interesting reading how long people have had the passion for shooting...

My family has always taken a decent amount of pics - My grandfather worked for Eastman-Kodak in the 50's/early 60's, and when I was a kid there were always videos and photos being taken at home and on vacations. I always had a little 110 film cam or a Polaroid or something as a kid. I ran through most of high school (96 grad) with a fixed focus Yashica 35mm f2.8 pocket cam. I didn't start to get serious until college, and I'm completely self taught. I read books, played with the cameras, and learned to develop my natural eye for composition and perspective. Aside from various cheap Polaroid instant cams from flea markets, etc, the major cameras that I've used are...

1997-98: Picked up my dad's Canon AE-2 and started to learn
1999: Given a Canon Rebel 2000 w/ Tamron 28-80 kit for Xmas (by said grandfather).
2000: Tamron 100-300 added to the kit
2001: Canon Elan 7E added to the kit
2002: Canon Powershot A60 is my first digital!
2003: sold the A60 to fund a Canon S50 (and that sucker was awesome at the time)
2005: Sold the S50 and the 7E to fund a Canon Rebel XT (body only) and the EF-S 17-85mm lens. later bought a Casio EX-Z750 for a pocket cam.
2010: Sold the Rebel XT to buy a Canon Rebel T2i and BG-E8 grip. Later sold 17-85 for an EF-S 15-85 upgrade, and EF 50mm 1.4
2012: Picked up a Canon S100 on Black Friday cheap for a pocket cam. Sold EF-S 15-85 to fund Tamron 24-70 f2.8. EOS 6D ordered, T2i up for sale. Looking for a BG-E13 deal.

I'm still buying some old film cams when I can find them cheap... Looking towards 2013, I want a vintage Russian twin lens Rollei-knockoff to play with, will probably spring (in the spring, no less) for a Lensbaby Composer, and maybe save up for a Canon or Tamron 70-200mm f2.8 IS. I kinda want one of the new Polaroids, or perhaps a Lytro.


----------



## rpt (Dec 28, 2012)

ghstark said:


> cheap? 110 camera
> Minolta XG-M
> Canon A1
> Canon T-90
> ...


Which 110 camera did you have? Mine is shown in my profile pic... Russian Lubital.
Good to find somebody else who went from MF to 35mm...


----------



## WSMyles (Jan 2, 2013)

(Updated)

_<mumble!>_ My mother's Leica Rangefinder
_<mumble>_ Bought my first SLR - just-released Minolta AF 7000 (aka Maxxum), 24mm f2.8, 35-70mm f4, 70-210mm f4 "beercan." After a few too many snap-happy weekends (20+ 36-exp films) it was mothballed, to save my aching hip-pocket nerve! The 'keeper' rate on this camera was astonishing.

*1999 *(Sony DCR-TRV900E - video)

*2003 *Canon IXUS 400 - great little camera; still have it, still use it occasionally (keep it in the car)

*2008 *Canon 30d / 17-85 IS USM because I needed a half-decent camera now and the 5D2 was too late; compromise camera ought 2nd-hand with the intent of replacing it with a 5d2 - which quickly turned out to be a white elephant due to AF issues and the price.

*2011/2* (Sony HDR CX130E - video) To simplify my workflow - mini-DV is a hassle, SD cards mount right up With no '5d mark 3' available at the time - again - Canon left me high and dry. Again.

*2012 *
*Canon 5d Mark III* (arrived last week)
70-300 f4-5.6L (arrived Wednesday, my only non -S EF lens)
100 f2.8L Macro (arrived Friday, with...)
24-105 f4L (the dealer shipped a 16-35L II instead!)

That's about all I can afford right now. Arguably _more_. 

I see what all the fuss has been about now - the big, bright viewfinder, the heft of the beast... and images that make you scratch your head when they hit LR4. I'm used to seeing something obvious to fix from the 30d, but the images SOOC are way better. Sharp as a tack, too. Gotta watch that DoF now


----------

